#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Schists and gneisses in engineering geology pdf download

## akansha gupta

The rocks to be described in this section comprise schists and gneisses  collected from the moraines at Cape Denison. The terms" schist" and"  gneiss" are used in a general way so as to cover those metamorphic  rocks, /'both of igneous and of sedimentary origin, which display  schistosity and' foliation.The more basic igneous types, the amphibolites and the calc-silicates,  have already been described elsewhere. , All the rocks described in this  section have been altered by Regional Metamorphism as defined by  Harker, (1932, p. 177). Dynamic Metamorphism can be included in the  scope of Regional Metamorphism as the lower limit in which pressure  reaches its maximum and temperature its minimum.





  Similar Threads: GIS and society in Engineering Geology  pdf download Satellite Images in engineering geology pdf download Seismic Surveys in engineering geology  pdf download Engineering Geological Maps in engineering geology download pdf Syenitein engineering geology  pdf download

----------

